# AFI application feedback



## Joaquin (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi there.
Last year I applied for the 2009 AFI cinematography program and did not get accepted. I heard from some Fellows that it might be possible to get some feedback as to why I didn't get in. 
Does anyone know who I should talk to and, if so, could I get email addresses of those people?
Thanks!


----------



## AshleyM (Jul 16, 2009)

I would start with the admissions office or the generic admissions email for the AFI film program, if they have one.  I've found that schools generally have some type of admissions@... email address.  I've been able to get feedback that way from other schools.  They'll probably re-direct your email if it ends up in the wrong place.  I don't have specific experience with AFI, but I think this should still work.  Look on their website for contact info.


----------

